# Vpn



## mandolin (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm from the Uk and have Sky Tv, can I use Sky in the Phillipines with VPN


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I am unfamiliar with Sky, but if it is an online subscription (like Netflix) you should be able to use it. I use my VPN for Netflix all the time. I switch my exit from US, to England, to Canada, and get different options of shows.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

Tukaram said:


> I am unfamiliar with Sky, but if it is an online subscription (like Netflix) you should be able to use it. I use my VPN for Netflix all the time. I switch my exit from US, to England, to Canada, and get different options of shows.


Netflix are clamping down on access via VPN. You may find that you will soon no longer have access.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have heard that... but so far so good  

They do offer service in the PI's but the selection is so limited I would cancel, and find another service, if they restrict VPN access. We shall see


----------



## mandolin (Mar 14, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I am unfamiliar with Sky, but if it is an online subscription (like Netflix) you should be able to use it. I use my VPN for Netflix all the time. I switch my exit from US, to England, to Canada, and get different options of shows.


 Thanks, I stay in the phipns for a month at a time, as my wife is from there and I miss my sport, SKY gives you sport movies all channels etc, which is great. I'll look up the Vpn options, a friend of mine lives in Dubai and gets sky through Vpn. Cheers


----------

